# Bachelor's Degree, then EMT-B?



## Charity (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm Charity, and this is my first post here. I'm currently finishing up my bachelor's degree in Integrative Physiology at the University of Colorado Boulder at 19! When finished, I'm planning on beginning my education for EMS at Pikes Peak Community College (this fall). I know that getting a job as an EMT-B is not the easiest thing in the world, but I'm wondering if having this bachelor's in a health field will help my job application or resume when applying. I also have quite a few volunteer hours (over 100) in various healthcare settings, such as hospital patient care, a physical therapy clinic, and obstetrics. I'm going to be starting the program no matter how difficult, and I am definitely willing to work hard, but I'm wondering if some of this experience will help me in the future when I begin searching for jobs.
Thanks!
Charity


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2016)

Having a bachelors degree, especially in a related field like that, will certainly not hurt. I can't promise it'll help tremendously, though. EMT is a very entry-level position. Often times companies are looking for "a pulse and and a patch". Your background will make you a better provider, though. Especially if you move up to paramedic.

If you have a bachelors in physiology, you're likely going to find the EMT class a breeze. It is not difficult information in the slightest, and you already have a background in the sciences-which is where many students struggle.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 9, 2016)

Charity said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Charity, and this is my first post here. I'm currently finishing up my bachelor's degree in Integrative Physiology at the University of Colorado Boulder at 19! When finished, I'm planning on beginning my education for EMS at Pikes Peak Community College (this fall). I know that getting a job as an EMT-B is not the easiest thing in the world, but I'm wondering if having this bachelor's in a health field will help my job application or resume when applying. I also have quite a few volunteer hours (over 100) in various healthcare settings, such as hospital patient care, a physical therapy clinic, and obstetrics. I'm going to be starting the program no matter how difficult, and I am definitely willing to work hard, but I'm wondering if some of this experience will help me in the future when I begin searching for jobs.
> Thanks!
> Charity


If you have the discipline and academic qualities to complete a bachelors degree (especially at 19) you maybe disappointed with the EMT class. Its only around 10 college credits or 100-150 hours of mostly vocational training. Based partly on that, the wage is very low. Your region may dictate just how competitive getting into a program or agency is, but most that I know will accept all qualified applicants. If not, you can easily relocate and get in. I would recommend you call an ambulance company for a couple ride alongs and see what the job is like. If it still seems interesting, then get your EMT, work a little, and if you wanna stay in the profession then sign up for a paramedic program as soon as you can. It can be a fun and rewarding job, but you should know what your getting into... I am sure plenty of people will tell you on here.


----------



## Charity (Feb 9, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> If you have the discipline and academic qualities to complete a bachelors degree (especially at 19) you maybe disappointed with the EMT class. Its only around 10 college credits or 100-150 hours of mostly vocational training. Based partly on that, the wage is very low. Your region may dictate just how competitive getting into a program or agency is, but most that I know will accept all qualified applicants. If not, you can easily relocate and get in. I would recommend you call an ambulance company for a couple ride alongs and see what the job is like. If it still seems interesting, then get your EMT, work a little, and if you wanna stay in the profession then sign up for a paramedic program as soon as you can. It can be a fun and rewarding job, but you should know what your getting into... I am sure plenty of people will tell you on here.



I appreciate your input! I've definitely considered that I have other options with a Bachelor's, but a lot of factors have led to me wanting to hold a career in emergency medicine. Moving on to being a paramedic is a career step I'll certainly take, and I'd like to get certifications in critical care or maybe even a flight paramedic ceritifcation! Teaching is also something I'd consider. I realize to a lot of people, having a Bachelor's and going for an EMT certification looks like I'm moving backwards, but this truly is something I want to do, and I'm hoping as STXmedic said, that my background in physiology will help me be a better provider!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 9, 2016)

about half my paramedic class had a bachelors degree. Many where middle age and changing careers, others trying to get promoted at a fire department, a handful where recent graduates. You need your EMT before you can become a paramedic anyway... My only advise would be do not think you need years of experience as an EMT... If you wanna work in EMS and try to make a career out of it, get your paramedic as soon as you can. You can usually knock it out in about 12 months, especially if you have a degree and any pre-recs a specific program may want. At least at your age your probably not tied down much, I started EMS at 19 or 20... I am 33 now and still going.... However, I have no kids, I do not own a car, house, or any property, and I live relativity modestly.


----------



## Charity (Feb 9, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> about half my paramedic class had a bachelors degree. Many where middle age and changing careers, others trying to get promoted at a fire department, a handful where recent graduates. You need your EMT before you can become a paramedic anyway... My only advise would be do not think you need years of experience as an EMT... If you wanna work in EMS and try to make a career out of it, get your paramedic as soon as you can. You can usually knock it out in about 12 months, especially if you have a degree and any pre-recs a specific program may want. At least at your age your probably not tied down much, I started EMS at 19 or 20... I am 33 now and still going.... However, I have no kids, I do not own a car, house, or any property, and I live relativity modestly.


Makes sense! I had just read that sometimes getting your foot in the door (that first job with no EMS experience) can be tricky, so I was wondering if the Bachelor's would help! Do you know if most paramedic programs require you to work for awhile as an EMT before starting the program? Would you say it's been a rewarding career for you?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 9, 2016)

Experience is all regional and program specific. Some require 0, some require a year. I think the bachelors will help. If applicants exceed spots in a paramedic class, I can imagine many programs may take that into consideration. Furthermore, it could help for competitive agencies and municipalities. Some award points for education and I would think most HR people probably look at it advantageously. Some will tack on a little extra money to your salary (Although from my experience its only a dollar or 2 an hour more) It could also help you get promoted as time goes on.  Some state require a degree (like Oregon), others grant you a licence with a degree instead of a certification (like Texas). Many foreign authorities require their paramedics to have a bachelors degree.  Yes its been rewarding for me personally, but I know plenty of people who would say otherwise.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 9, 2016)

Some programs require X amount of experience before applying for paramedic, but not many. I think most of those programs are California-based. It's by no means a requirement, nor do I feel it's necessary. If you can, try to work part-time while you're in paramedic class; that should be more than sufficient to teach you the basic operational nuances, and to let you start putting into practice what you're learning.


----------

